# 280 Radiator ausreichend ?



## flotrin (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte mal eure hilfe / Rat.

Reicht dieser Radi 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Changer 280 Phobya G-Changer 280 35195

aus für 
E3400 bzw. E8400
GTX 260

Beide Komponenten jeweils ohne OC.

Mfg
Flotrin.


----------



## Koyote (29. Mai 2011)

Du wirst nicht groß overclocken können, aber die Kühlung sollte reichen.
EDIT : Hängt aber auch von Raumtemperatur und Kühler ab. Welchen Kühler verwendest du ? Welchen Lüfter ? Woher zieht der Radi die Luft ?


----------



## Ossiracer (29. Mai 2011)

Reicht. Bekannter von mir hat mit dem Radi nen übertakteten Q6600 und ne 9800GX² gekühlt. War zwar nicht der leiseste Computer, aber immernoch leiser und kühler als mit Luftkühlung


----------



## Koyote (29. Mai 2011)

Kommt aber auch auf die Lüfter an ...


----------



## flotrin (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo,



Koyote schrieb:


> Du wirst nicht groß overclocken können, aber die Kühlung sollte reichen.
> EDIT : Hängt aber auch von Raumtemperatur und Kühler ab. Welchen Kühler verwendest du ? Welchen Lüfter ? Woher zieht der Radi die Luft ?


 
Raumtemperatur: ja so im Moment gefühlte 360 Grad C ne hat grad 25Grad
CPU Kühler im Moment ein Alphacool Teil wird aber zu 90% gegen einen Hratkiller 3.0 getauscht.
Lüfter suagen vom innenraum die Luft raus.

Mfg
Flotrin.

EDIT:
Diese Lüfter
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...blocker-BlackSilent-Fan-XK2-140mm::13322.html


----------



## Koyote (29. Mai 2011)

ok, das wird schon passen, glaub mir. Außer wenn dein Zimmer im Sommer stark durch die Sonne aufgeheizt wird, aber damit haben wohl viele Probleme, da sollte man eh mal eine Extraportion Lüfter aufstellen...


----------



## vitka93 (29. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich sollte man nach dem Motto " Viel hilft Viel " gehen . Also alles was geht rein , je mehr radis du einsetz desto leiser kannst du das system gestallten und bei deinen Componenten gehts sogar relativ leicht es passiv hinzubekommen. Aber zu deiner Frage oben, es reicht ( durch senken der Spannung kannst du noch ein paar C° einspaaren ).


----------



## Koyote (29. Mai 2011)

vitka93 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man nach dem Motto " Viel hilft Viel " gehen . Also alles was geht rein , je mehr radis du einsetz desto leiser kannst du das system gestallten und bei deinen Componenten gehts sogar relativ leicht es passiv hinzubekommen. Aber zu deiner Frage oben, es reicht ( durch senken der Spannung kannst du noch ein paar C° einspaaren ).


 So ein Schwachsinn, es kommt auch auf den Platz an ! Bei den genannten Komponenten braucht man nicht mehr als den 280, den vom TE ausgesuchten Lüfter ist auch passend. Wenn man diesen noch entkoppelt wird man da nicht so hohe Lautstärke haben, wenn ich das richtig verstehe will der TE nicht overclocken, warum dann noch mehr Geld ausgeben ? 

@TE :
Nimm den 280 mit den Lüftern, das passt zu 100 % und du wirst da keine Probleme bekommen, wenn du nicht overclocken willst. Weitere Radiatoren sind nicht von Nöten ! Ich habe einen 965 mal mit einem 280 und NB betrieben, da kann man nicht wirklich von Lautstärke reden, und das auf 12 V !


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Mai 2011)

vitka93 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man nach dem Motto " Viel hilft Viel " gehen . Also alles was geht rein , je mehr radis du einsetz desto leiser kannst du das system gestallten und bei deinen Componenten gehts sogar relativ leicht es passiv hinzubekommen. Aber zu deiner Frage oben, es reicht ( durch senken der Spannung kannst du noch ein paar C° einspaaren ).


Der Meinung bin ich auch.  Wenn man bei ner Wakü an Radifläche spart, kann man auch bei Luftkühlung bleiben. 

@flotrin welchen Radi haste du denn jetzt.


----------



## Koyote (29. Mai 2011)

Ihr wollt für die Komponenten mehr als 280 ?
Also Flotrin, kauf dir lieber erst einmal den 280 und teste, wenn es dir nicht reichen soll noch mehr, aber das wird reichen... Mehr als 280 ist doch überzogen


----------



## HAWX (29. Mai 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr wollt für die Komponenten mehr als 280 ?
> Also Flotrin, kauf dir lieber erst einmal den 280 und teste, wenn es dir nicht reichen soll noch mehr, aber das wird reichen... Mehr als 280 ist doch überzogen



Mehr als 280 ist doch nicht überzogen!?
Radifläche kann man nie genug haben


----------



## Koyote (29. Mai 2011)

Und was bringts ? Dann hat man da noch einen Radiator, wenn man da nen Lüfter drauf macht wird es lauter, wenn nicht bringt es nicht viel, da die Passivleistung nicht so hoch ist.


----------



## HAWX (29. Mai 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Und was bringts ? Dann hat man da noch einen Radiator, wenn man da nen Lüfter drauf macht wird es lauter, wenn nicht bringt es nicht viel, da die Passivleistung nicht so hoch ist.



Du kannst die Temps senken und/oder die Rpm deiner Lüfter senken


----------



## Koyote (29. Mai 2011)

Ich würde sagen, das der 280 locker reicht. Was sagt denn der TE dazu ? Z.B. wegen Platzangebot, Budget ?


----------



## HAWX (29. Mai 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde sagen, das der 280 locker reicht. Was sagt denn der TE dazu ? Z.B. wegen Platzangebot, Budget ?



Klar der 280er reicht, aber das Delta T ist bestimmt nicht traumhaft


----------



## Koyote (29. Mai 2011)

Ich würde einfach den den 280 nehmen und fertig. Das reicht !


----------



## flotrin (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

bitte keinen Streit wegen mir 

Zur not hab ich noch nen 120er rumliegen.

Mir gehts hauptsächlich ums Platzangebot.
Ich bin hin und her gerissen zwischen meinm FULL ATX Tower und nen Cube von Lian LI.

Problem beim Lian ist der Platz.
Hier würde nur ein 280er passen evtl. noch ein 120er.

Beim Tower wollte ich zu anfangs einen 360er in den Deckel montieren> passt nicht von der Länge.
Auch hier möchte ich nen 280er verbauen + 120er

Eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen, falls es der Cube wird, ob ein 280ausreicht.

Mfg
Flotrin


----------



## mmayr (29. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Klar der 280er reicht, aber das Delta T ist bestimmt nicht traumhaft


 
Delta T hängt aber nicht von der Radi-Fläche ab. Delta T bleibt gleich! d. h.: höhrere Wassertemperatur --> höhere CPU bzw. GPU Temperatur!


----------



## HAWX (29. Mai 2011)

mmayr schrieb:
			
		

> Delta T hängt aber nicht von der Radi-Fläche ab. Delta T bleibt gleich! d. h.: höhrere Wassertemperatur --> höhere CPU bzw. GPU Temperatur!



Entweder du hast mich falsch verstanden oder du hast Unrecht
Mit Delta T ist im Wakübereich allgemein die Temperatur Differenz von Wasser zu Luft gemeint


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Mai 2011)

flotrin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bitte keinen Streit wegen mir
> 
> ...


 

Huhu, 

ein 280er Radi hat ~ die Fläche eines 360er Radis


----------



## HAWX (29. Mai 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> ein 280er Radi hat ~ die Fläche eines 360er Radis



Huhu stimmt Was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Mai 2011)

Naja dass er im Vergleich zu seinem alten Radi ungefähr die gleiche Kühlleistung hat.


----------



## HAWX (29. Mai 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja dass er im Vergleich zu seinem alten Radi ungefähr die gleiche Kühlleistung hat.



Er hatte doch gar keinen 360er Radiator oder bin ich blöd? Kann zwar sein das ich es überlesen hab aber ich kann mich da an keine Angabe seinerseits erinnern.


----------



## flotrin (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

einen 360er habe ich 
aber nicht eingebaut.
Passt von der Länge micht ins Gehäuse,weder beim Tower noch beim Cube.

Aber um die verwirrung komplett zu machen 

mal angenommen ich entscheide mich für den Cube (da hat es ja bekanntlich nicht viel platz drin,was ja bei ner Wakü ne herrausforderung ist) wie sieht es dann mit 
1x 200er
1x 120er Radis aus ?

Mfg
Flotrin


----------



## HAWX (29. Mai 2011)

Ein 200er hat fast die gleiche Fläche wie ein 280er


----------



## Lolm@n (29. Mai 2011)

280 = 360 Radi und mit so einem betrieb ich schon einen i7 und ne 480er zwar ohne OC aber schnell zum Testen nach dem wakü umbau und ein stresstest hat es gut überlebt. Als Lüfter waren es Enermax clusters @12V (war für ein Kolleg die 480er) 

Zudem läuft im tj ein x3 720 be @ 4x3.7 GHZ und eine 5870 @1000/1300 falls ich due graka taktraten gerade richtig im Kopf habe. und event kommt noch eine 2te und das mit einem 480er Radi und die temps sind top 

MfG


----------



## HAWX (29. Mai 2011)

Eine 480 und ein i7 sind für mich aber schon Hardcore
Zum Glück waren die Cluster auf 12V


----------



## Lolm@n (29. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Eine 480 und ein i7 sind für mich aber schon Hardcore
> Zum Glück waren die Cluster auf 12V



zur beruhigung es war "nur" ein 875k 
aber naja temps blieben unter den der Luftkühlung und die karte lief noch (burn test unter furmark) --> ziel erfüllt und ich konnte die 480er weitergeben.

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Entweder du hast mich falsch verstanden oder du hast Unrecht
> Mit Delta T ist im Wakübereich allgemein die Temperatur Differenz von Wasser zu Luft gemeint


 
delta T bezeichnet eine Temperaturdifferenz an beliebiger Stelle und gerade im Wakü-Bereich ist das genauso oft die zwischen Wasser und Komponente, wie die zwischen Wasser und Luft.




flotrin schrieb:


> mal angenommen ich entscheide mich für den Cube (da hat es ja bekanntlich nicht viel platz drin,was ja bei ner Wakü ne herrausforderung ist) wie sieht es dann mit
> 1x 200er
> 1x 120er Radis aus ?



Die Auswahl an 200 mm Lüftern ist weiterhin ... ...beschränkt...
Würde ich nicht machen, solange ein 280er passt. Generell: 280er reicht im Moment und wenn in alle in Frage kommenden Gehäuse kein längerer past, dann hast du halt keine Wahl. Ich für meinen Teil würde mir aber dreimal überlegen, Geld in so ein Gehäuse zu stecken. Denn bis auf weiteres wird zumindest die Verlustleistung von Grafikkarten nicht sinken und Luft nach oben hast du so nicht wirklich.
Vorsorglich einen zweiten Radiator zu kaufen, den man nicht braucht, ist dagegen sinnlos. Viel Fläche ist zwar durch nichts zu ersetzen, aber wenn man sie nicht braucht, kann man sie auch später kaufen. Nur der Kauf von Radiatoren, die ggf. gegen größeren weichen müssen (weil sie nicht mehr reichen) und können (weil von Anfang an Platz für mehr war), ist rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## rUdeBoy (30. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht mal als Denkanstoss:

Jetzt intern den 280er einsetzen und einen zusätzlichen externen (zum Beispiel der schon vorhandene 360er).
Für Lans den externen mit Schnellkupplungen abmachen und den 280er mit 12V laufen lassen. Solange die Komponenten die gleichen bleiben haste alles dabei: Leise zu Hause und immernoch mobil mit ausreichend Kühlleistung 

Im Zweifelsfall kann ich aber die allgemeine Meinung teilen:
Viel Kühlfläche hilft viel, trotzdem wird der 280er reichen.


----------



## mmayr (30. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Entweder du hast mich falsch verstanden oder du hast Unrecht
> Mit Delta T ist im Wakübereich allgemein die Temperatur Differenz von Wasser zu Luft gemeint


 
OK, dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden! 
Ich meinte den Temperaturuntrschied zwischen CPU-Cores und Wasser! Ist ja auch eine Delta-T!

Edit: hat ruyven bereits erwähnt!


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

mmayr schrieb:
			
		

> OK, dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden!
> Ich meinte den Temperaturuntrschied zwischen CPU-Cores und Wasser! Ist ja auch eine Delta-T!
> 
> Edit: hat ruyven bereits erwähnt!



Alles klar für mich ist es halt immer zwischen Wasser und Luft. Hab nicht dran gedacht das man es auch anders verstehen kann.


----------



## VJoe2max (30. Mai 2011)

Wenn du z.B. die Effektivität eines Kühlers quantifizieren willst ist das DeltaT CPU-Wasser ausschlaggebend. Ruyven_macaran hat schon recht, wenn er sagt, dass beide Differenzen relevant sind und auch oft verwendet werden. Mit DeltaT ist daher keinesfalls immer das DeltaT Wasser-Luft gemeint ist -> deshalb einfach immer dazu schreiben welche Differenz gemeint ist . Das erschließt sich vor allem für Neulinge nicht immer aus dem Zusammenhang. 

@Topic: Ein 280er ist für das Setup des TE absolut ausreichend und kühlt gut genug. Verbesserungspotential ist aber freilich vorhanden. Für ein Setup mit nder GTX480 ist das wieder was völlig anderes. Die heizt unter Last allein schon mehr als der gesamte Rechner des TE.


----------



## flotrin (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

also hab mich folgendermaßen entschieden.

Tower bleibt.
Somit hab ich platz für  1x280er Radi und 1x120er Radi.
Jeweil bestückt mit 2x 140mm Noiseblocker XK2 1100RPM und 1x 120mm Noiseblocker XL2 Rev.3 1500RPM (geregelt)

Dies sollte aussreichend sein.
Ich persönlich hätte gernen meinen 360er verbaut,lässt sich aber aufgrund Platzprobleme nicht realisieren.

Mfg
Flotrin


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

flotrin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> also hab mich folgendermaßen entschieden.
> 
> ...



Den 360er kannst du ja zusätzlich extern verbauen. Und wenn der PC transportiert werden soll nimmst du den mit Schnellkupplungen ab und nimmst ihn mit oder lässt den zu Hause.


----------



## rUdeBoy (31. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Den 360er kannst du ja zusätzlich extern verbauen. Und wenn der PC transportiert werden soll nimmst du den mit Schnellkupplungen ab und nimmst ihn mit oder lässt den zu Hause.



Siehe mein Post auf Seite 1 
Ich würde es zumndest so machen, da hat man den besten Nutzen aller Komponenten und nichts bereits gekauftes liegt ungenutzt rum.
Für "mobiles zocken" reicht ja das interne (zwar nicht mit Traum-Temperaturen bzw leise, aber das ist auf LAN ja Nebensache) und zu Haue schön leise


----------



## HAWX (31. Mai 2011)

rUdeBoy schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe mein Post auf Seite 1
> Ich würde es zumndest so machen, da hat man den besten Nutzen aller Komponenten und nichts bereits gekauftes liegt ungenutzt rum.
> Für "mobiles zocken" reicht ja das interne (zwar nicht mit Traum-Temperaturen bzw leise, aber das ist auf LAN ja Nebensache) und zu Haue schön leise



Ich weiß, wollte es nochmal erwähnen. Mir kam das vergessen vor


----------



## Falk (31. Mai 2011)

Reicht problemlos. Was man auch immer nicht vergessen darf: auch unter einer Wakü darf die CPU so warm werden, wie unter einem Luftkühler. Ich habe meine so einstellt, das die CPU max. 70°C erreicht (Core i7 920 @ 3,5GHz). Dadurch ist das in allen Lebenslage eine ruhige Angelegenheit (allerdings auch mit 2x 240er). Neben der CPU wird nur eine GTX280 mitgekühlt.

Die CPU muss ja nicht auf Raumtemperatur gekühlt werden.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (31. Mai 2011)

Ein 280er und guter Luftdurchsatz hätte vollkommen gereicht. 

Kommt immer drauf an was man für Temps haben will, habe momentan auch nur einen 240er für die 5870 und die Temps siehst du ja ->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Darkfleet85


----------

